# Is sodium harmful for plants ?



## kekon (Aug 1, 2005)

I wonder what levels of Sodium may harm plants and what symptomps appear. I reconstitute my RO water using baking soda to achieve KH = 3. It also adds 12 ppm of sodium into the water. Isn't too high ?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

My water supply has 23ppm from the tap according to the water quality report and none of my tanks seem to have any issues with excess sodium. I have even added an extra 3dKH of Baking Soda to my 75g with no adverse effects. I'm not sure if there are any "experiments" out there that have actually measured sodium limits in planted tanks but I imagine there may be some tests done in natural waterways if you dig deep enough to find them


----------



## kekon (Aug 1, 2005)

That's a good thing to hear  I asked the question because I bagan to reconstitute RO water using baking soda and others; but I don't have much experience with that yet.


----------



## trilinearmipmap (Mar 8, 2005)

And the other side of the question is, can a lack of sodium harm plants?


----------



## kekon (Aug 1, 2005)

The problem is that there are many other elements also which have effects on plants but we don't know what...


----------

